# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی یا دندان؟

## E H S A N

سلام به همگی. این مدت دوستان زیادی از من می پرسیدند که دندان بهتره یا پزشکی؟ به نظر من نمیشه خیلی راحت و در یک کلمه گفت دندون یا پزشکی. این دو رشته  تفاوت های زیادی دارند از جمله : مدت تحصیل دندون کوتاه تره،درس های دندون ساده تر از پزشکیه( دقت کنین که هر دو رشته نسبت به رشته های دیگر درسهای سختی دارند اما درسهای پزشکی حقیقتا سخت تر از واحدهای دندون هستند) دندون رشته ایه که بازدهیش سریع تره و زودتر به پول میرسین و شاید مجبور نباشین برین تخصص تا به پول برسین ولی در پزشکی باید حتما در آزمون سخت دستیاری قبول شین و برین تخصص رو بگیرین تا به پول برسین، اما پزشکی رشته ایه که اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشین خیلی براتون لذت بخش خواهد بود چون با سلامتی و جون افراد سر و کار خواهید داشت و قطعا نجات دادن جان یک انسان یا برگرداندن سلامتی اون برایتان لذت بخش خواهد بود. اما اگر به موقعیت اجتماعی و پرستیژ رشته هم نگاه میکنید که قطعا پزشکی پرستیژ بالاتری نسبت به دندان دارد. اما یادتان باشد هر دو رشته بسیار سختند و باید خودتان را برای یک مبارزه و نبرد سنگین آماده کنید! حتی پس از اتمام این دو رشته نیز باید به طرح اجباری بروید که معلوم نیست از کجای ایران سر دربیاورید.
من خودم پزشکی میخونم و اگه در یک کلام بخوام بهتون بگم اگه میاین پزشکی حتما حتما باید بهش علاقه داشته باشین و اگر در سرتون میگذره که من برم پزشکی که به پول برسم یا چون پزشکی کلاس داره میخوام برم پزشکی،قطعا برین دندون چون درسته پزشکی هم پول داره هم موقعیت اجتماعی ولی در کنارش باید هر ترم سختی خیلی زیادی رو تحمل کنید سختی ای حتی شاید بیشتر از سختی کنکور.
باز هم سوالی بود من در خدمتتونم.

----------

